# Replying to You-Tube comments.... is it worth it??



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I post a few lessons on You-Tube. Nothing fancy, and (because I'm not that great) nothing overly complex. I do kinda pride myself on it being "right" though. I also only do lessons on songs that have no lesson at all, or even I can tell is wildly incorrect. I have no reason to post a lesson on Runnin' With the Devil. There are hundreds, and the couple I found, seem correct. YT does not need me piling on that one. 
This stemmed from the now defunct Vanderbilly lesson site. As members, we were encouraged to also post. Don't just be a taker!! After VB went tits up, I kept uploading. Again, I have like 20 lessons since 2008. I'm hardly "active". 

A certain lesson had a few thousand views, and a handful of comments. All good. "Hey Thanks", "I've finally found a lesson on this.." etc. 

Someone just posted: 

_If your gonna call this a lesson, you should learn the song first. You’re in the vicinity but none of that is correct. Not trying to be a dick, but if you’re gonna try and teach other people, you shouldn’t send them down the wrong road. _

I am actually proud of this particular lesson, cause I had the _authorized_ notation book, and I learned it all. I didn't just get close. And, to be sure, I watched the guitar players in the video, and live footage to double check. 

I replied with "Thanks for your feedback, I will alert the publishers of the "Authorized Tablature" book, and look forward to your correction video". This person has ZERO vids. 

So, is it worth it to even bother?? Have I invited Trolls to wreak havoc on me??


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Seems like a fine response. I have commented on lesson videos where they are not even close. Like not even in the same tuning as the original song.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Is it ever worth talking to people?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not worth it unless you have time to kill with bickering.

And if you have that time, just play instead!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Seems like a fine response to me. It's actually good for the algorithm for you to respond to comments. Just keep the reaction to a minimum. A like or a heart at the least. Maybe a, "I appreciate you taking the time to watch and provide feedback!" But, the more you say, the more likely they'll come back at you.

Just a warning though... The "authorized tablature" books are not always right. In fact, sometimes they can be WAY off. "Authorized" just means they have the publishing rights to the written music. It means absolutely nothing with regards to the accuracy of the transcription, and it isn't like it's run past the original artist for confirmation. Most are just fine, although often have little errors like playing the right notes but in the wrong position on the fretboard, or a slide vs a bend into and/or out of certain notes, etc. Then there were a few here and there that were just way off. Wrong notes, missing notes, wrong chord voicings, wrong TIME SIGNATURES, etc. It happens far more often than you'd think. Guitar trolls probably know this and will only attack you further if you bring up the books.

Don't feed the trolls! Just be kind to them and move on.  Or, ignore them. They usually just go away.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a YouTube video with over 20,000 views (wow I just checked it's actually 45,000!). When I notice a comment, I sometimes reply. If it is trollish, I generally respond "Have a great day!" As stated, engagement is important if you're trying to grow your YouTube channel, so there's no such thing as a bad comment. I'll never be a YouTube star, so it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Someone just posted:
> 
> _If your gonna call this a lesson, you should learn the song first. You’re in the vicinity but none of that is correct. Not trying to be a dick, but if you’re gonna try and teach other people, you shouldn’t send them down the wrong road._


"You think Michael Jordan is out there leaving YouTube comments?"

- Joe Rogan


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Positive ones only !


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Your response was bang on. I usually don't bother replying to trolls and have no qualms deleting and blocking them from my little corner of FB or YT, especially the rude ones. You can be sure that when a guy takes the time to say "not trying to be a dick", he's trying to be a dick and getting some enjoyment from it. Sure, he's entitled to his opinion (everyone's got one, like a you-know-what), but in the end, arguing with a troll is like wrestling with a pig - everyone gets dirty, but the pig likes it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone. You summed up what I was already thinking. Like I said, I have a few vids up, and this is not my first negative comment. I'm not that thin skinned. Something about this one just bugged the F*CK outta me! It might not be so bad if this person had good quality lessons on his channel. Or at least a better lesson to the one he chimed in on, but he doesn't. Not that you _have_ to post in order to comment... not saying that. I usually don't respond to good or bad. I only answer specific questions about an amp, pedal, tuning, etc. I don't do it for me. Making these things takes a ton of time to learn, practice, shoot, edit, and add graphics if it needs it. If you don't like it, hit the "thumbs down", but don't post a comment that does absolutely nothing to benefit the other people watching it. 

Anyway, rant done!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Keep in mind that 'authorized' notation/tab books are often wrong too.

I recently bought an AC/DC one. In that, it showed chords for the into to "Hells Bells". The problem is that there are no chords played during that intro, none at all.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Yes, they do that in those notations. I think the idea is that they’re just ‘implying’ what chords would be played under the actual recorded riffs. Just a reference for tonal centre of the part(s) in question for inquiring minds. At least that’s how it was once explained to me..



colchar said:


> Keep in mind that 'authorized' notation/tab books are often wrong too.
> 
> I recently bought an AC/DC one. In that, it showed chords for the into to "Hells Bells". The problem is that there are no chords played during that intro, none at all.





SWLABR said:


> Thanks everyone. You summed up what I was already thinking. Like I said, I have a few vids up, and this is not my first negative comment. I'm not that thin skinned. Something about this one just bugged the F*CK outta me! It might not be so bad if this person had good quality lessons on his channel. Or at least a better lesson to the one he chimed in on, but he doesn't. Not that you _have_ to post in order to comment... not saying that. I usually don't respond to good or bad. I only answer specific questions about an amp, pedal, tuning, etc. I don't do it for me. Making these things takes a ton of time to learn, practice, shoot, edit, and add graphics if it needs it. If you don't like it, hit the "thumbs down", but don't post a comment that does absolutely nothing to benefit the other people watching it.
> 
> Anyway, rant done!





colchar said:


> Keep in mind that 'authorized' notation/tab books are often wrong too.
> 
> I recently bought an AC/DC one. In that, it showed chords for the into to "Hells Bells". The problem is that there are no chords played during that intro, none at all.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm the same and I have a few lessons up there. On the occasion I get someone who complains about the quality of my lesson I say, "I look forward to your video lesson showing the correct way to play it!" 

If the comment is really negative I just remove it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

There’s really nothing to be offended by.
A cover is not your work or personal creation.
If someone doesn’t like your interpretation of how to make Kraft dinner, they can fuck off.

Anyone who actually looks for a guitar lesson for the sole purpose of criticizing the instructor is not worth your energy. Your response was perfect. The same guy probably goes on kijiji and criticizes people on how much tension they put on the screws used to construct their IKEA desk lol.

If you invent something and someone insults it, that’s when it’s personal. Especially if it’s coming from someone who doesn’t have the balls to create anything or they do and it’s brutal. I don’t know how to handle that kind of criticism. Swearing is the only thing that I’d suggest.


----------



## StringNavigator (May 15, 2021)

People have changed for the worse. I've seen it in my lifetime.
Every decade has been just one more decadent step downwards into the swamp of oblivion...
I'll be glad when it's all over...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You Tube loves interaction. A thumbs up is as good as a thumbs down. A comment is valued no matter what the content. The machine just keeps counting the numbers and the more you get the better.


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

Not worth the time


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

A lot of spot on comments here, especially the one above this one.

Keep in mind one thing: no troll anywhere has ever changed their mind.


----------



## PGuitar6 (Apr 21, 2021)

Honestly I've met some great people on Youtube who commented on my videos who I've now become friends with. Of course this was many years ago when you could still send people direct private messages.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 22, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> I replied with "Thanks for your feedback, I will alert the publishers of the "Authorized Tablature" book, and look forward to your correction video". This person has ZERO vids.


I like the response, it's funny, and puts the ball in his court to step up, or shut up. In most cases, that's the end of it. He may come back with "I need the last word"-type comment, but I wouldn't bother following him down that black hole if presented. Block and delete at that point 😅


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably not worth it 99.9% of the time.

So the trick is knowing when it's in that small sliver of times it makes sense to respond.


----------

